# Clothes in BOB



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

So I have a duffel bag with my snowmobiling gear that I plan to take with me if it is during cold weather months, but during spring nights, it can be cold, so would taking my cold weather gear be a good idea until nights are 50 degrees plus? I have a 0 degree C sleeping bag, but if I needed to move in the night, a sleeping bag wouldn't be of much use to stay warm.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I'd rather have cold weather gear and not need it then to need it and not have it.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

If you have the space and can handle the weight, it rarely hurts. I pack at least a wool blanket with me, so that I can make a matchcoat at the minimum. Or make a kilt from it, should need arise.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not much into making BOB's but one past comment that made sense to me was repacking the BOB twice a year with seasonally appropriate clothing, in date food, and a general inventory to reacquaint yourself with the contents and in which pocket you will find them.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

2 or 3 Space Blankets is a real plus in any BOB/GOOD bag along with a tube tent, small tarp and paracord, add a fleece blanket and you're damn near comfortable. All of this weighs less than some sleeping bags.

I do recommend a good sleeping bag but the addition of these can be the difference between comfort and danger for you and/or others. And don't forget a lightweight poncho.


----------



## AppalachianMan (May 30, 2015)

I keep thermals in my BOB so I can add extra insulation if needed (and provides an area between my skin and clothes to stuff dry leaves for further insulation) . It also provides clothing if you have to ford a river and need to dry out your clothes


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Most hypothermia occurs around 50*F particularly if it is sunny. People dress in shorts or other light clothing and it clouds over, the sun goes down, and/or activity level decreases and before you know it hypothermia is upon you. If it is hot you need not worry about hypothermia. If it is cold you dress for it. It is the middle ranges that sneak up on you.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I heard of a guy that slept in a body bag instead of a sleeping bag in pretty cool situations but had to take the handles off because people would move him (army). I have slept in a poncho instead of a sleeping bag in pretty cool situations and got sweaty which was a problem but it was thin and light.


----------



## 1911_Marine (Jan 20, 2013)

As the saying goes, "pack light, freeze at night". There is nothing worse than needing sleep and not being warm enough to get it. Even if it is warm now, the seasons will change. So my question to you is how long is your BOB supposed to last you and what are you planning for? Do you have warm clothing stashed someplace that you can get to when necessary? Can you get to warm clothes when it gets cold safely? It all comes down to logistics. So how good it your long term logistics plan? 

I don't believe any of us have the money to invest in a truly bulletproof logistics plan. But we are all trying to improve our fighting position and make ourselves harder targets.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Traditionally speaking, you store your next season gear in your house, your canoe, or on your horse, otherwise you stash or discard it(which was the most common). Beyond that, you simply plan on getting good at tanning or processing fibers.


----------



## hotshot3155 (Aug 3, 2014)

A cheap and lightweight item you can add is a 9x12 plastic painter's drop cloth or "visqueen." Adds moisture barrier plus additional insulation beneath the tent or bag for almost no cost. Downside: one-time use. Once opened, nearly impossible to fold. Found on paint aisle at Wally World.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i havent started my b.o.b. yet.but i do have 2 sets of long johns.in which i plan on putting 1 pair in with my camping gear.i know it's summer time where i am.and their not needed untill this coming fall,or winter.but yet.they'll be there if i ever need them while camping out.on account.like the saying goes.always be prepared.*


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Pack several extra pairs of *wool* socks and wicking sock liners, as well as some moleskin in case of blisters. An extra layer of clothing wouldn't hurt. You can always strip some pine or cedar branches from trees to use as an insulator, or stuff your clothes with leaves too.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Most hypothermia occurs around 50*F particularly if it is sunny. People dress in shorts or other light clothing and it clouds over, the sun goes down, and/or activity level decreases and before you know it hypothermia is upon you. If it is hot you need not worry about hypothermia. If it is cold you dress for it. It is the middle ranges that sneak up on you.


I think hypothermia is associated with being outside and getting suddenly wet. Either it starts to rain or someone falls into very cold water. They may not have matches or maybe they got wet or there isn't anything dry to burn. When hypothermia starts to set in the person gets confused. They shake so much that they can't start a fire.

If it just starts to get cold you can put more clothes on if you have them. Or you can stop and build a fire. If you stay dry and it's not windy your body will retain its heat long enough for you to get back if you don't get lost.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If I lived anywhere I could use a snowmobile I would have cold weather gear with me except for june, july, and august. Just what I would do though. Having 3 packing systems is a good idea. Summer, winter, and in between. Best way to find out what you should have is go out and travel how you would in an emergency with your bag during the different seasons and try and live out of it for 72 hrs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My BOB has an extra set of pants, an extra tshirt, two pairs of extra socks, one pair of extra underwear, and rain gear at all times. In the cooler months it also has thermal gear, warm gloves, and a warm cap.


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

I rotate what is in my bag based on season. 

Spring Summer
Boots (light weight)
Socks
Underwear
T-shirt
BDU Pants
Cargo shorts
Light jacket
rain poncho
Hat

Fall Winter
Insulated boots
Wool socks
Underwear
Thermals
T-shirt
BDU shirt
BDU pants
Long sleeve shirt
Heavy coat
heavy gloves
wool watch cap 
Heavy coat
Rain Poncho
Hat


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

as far as clothing goes, I have a set of tan coveralls a change of underware, socks and an extra tshirt.


----------



## Mel223 (Jan 11, 2010)

It pays to be careful about what you put away in your bag. Don't put away your "old" this, or "least favorite" that, or "this will do until I get home..." type of items. Pack what you wear now. About the time you really start liking those boots, put them away and forget about them. Pack good shirts, and good pants...things that fit and are comfortable. Spend the extra bucks and carry on as normal.

Otherwise, when the chips are down...here you are looking like a hobo already, with your too-short pants and shoes with no laces. Ask me how I know!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hotshot3155 said:


> A cheap and lightweight item you can add is a 9x12 plastic painter's drop cloth or "visqueen." Adds moisture barrier plus additional insulation beneath the tent or bag for almost no cost. Downside: one-time use. Once opened, nearly impossible to fold. Found on paint aisle at Wally World.


I'd agree refolding would be like trying to refold a road map. Couldn't a person fold the Visqueen a bit then roll it tight up for reuse?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I'd agree refolding would be like trying to refold a road map. Couldn't a person fold the Visqueen a bit then roll it tight up for reuse?


The heavier it is the easier it would be to salvage. Some of these painters cloths are pretty thin and are designed for one time use. It would certainly be worth a try.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

one thing about plastic painter's drop clothes..is a lot of them are bio-degradable these days.in other words.it'd be worthless in a year or 2..

one thing just came to mind.the vary large see through trash bags that the crews use when collecting trash from the road side.im thinking that they might be around for some time.as long as their packaged up right...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> I think hypothermia is associated with ...Either it starts to rain or someone falls into very cold water. They may not have matches or maybe they got wet or there isn't anything dry to burn. When hypothermia starts to set in the person gets confused. They shake so much that they can't start a fire.


I don't know if you could get a fire going fast enough sometimes, unless you had lots of gasoline... or a big propane heater.

I have fallen through ice... and that water is so cold, if you aren't in the heat within about 10 minutes you might not make it.


----------



## nobbymag (Dec 9, 2014)

I put my clothes in the food saver bag and suck all the air out of it. Very compact and doesn't require much room. Also h2o proof.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

But once you open it, you better have some spare space in the BOB for them...


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

depends upon how much cold weather gear, and how heavy bulky it is. I'd not carry the 10 lbs of it that real cold demands, for sure. What I keep in the BOB is a set of merino wool longjohns, with loops and buttons to keep my kidneys covered, a ski mask, ski gloves, If it's cold when I bugout, I'll be wearing a heavy coat, with hat and gloves. If it's not yet cold,, I'll have time to acquire same, from dead bodies. I can stuff dry grass between my clothing layers. I specifically chose and altered my sleep/shelter gear to be capable of being worn like clothing. I put velcro seams in my SOL 2 person escape bivvy, in the "heat bubbled" tyvek bag liner, and in the 2 tyvek bags (3 ft x4 ft). so they can all be worn like a poncho if need be. I can also stuff debris between those layers of sleeping gear, for the added insulation value.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

Also, the soft armor goes a long ways towards keeping you warm. it's 5 lbs, but if you get shot, the "extra" 4 lbs (as vs down vest, etc) is going to feel like the best investment you ever made.


----------

